
Slovenia's love affair with a salamander (2016) - bryanrasmussen
https://www.newyorker.com/tech/elements/whats-behind-slovenias-love-affair-with-a-salamander
======
pingec
There is an even rarer subspecies which afaik only lives here in Slovenia -
the black olm -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Olm#Black_olm](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Olm#Black_olm)

